# Bee tree Cut out pics after I finished



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

These are images of a hive I cut out of a bee tree.. First thing I done was cut the log that contained the bees, screened the entrance and brought it home. I stood it up and left it for a few days until the weather was perfect. 










when I was ready to start, I took a chainsaw and cut the top off trying to get as close to the top of the hive as possible... but I missed a little and split the hive some. 

Here is the top part turned upside down and all the comb removed...









After removing all the comb from the lower part and placing the brood in frames, I made a base for my boxes to sit on the top of the log.. Just a simple piece of 1/4 inch plywood with a hole cut in the middle..









I then placed the boxes on it and began smoking the remaining bees up into the box.. Then left the boxes on the top for the returning field bees to return to the hive.. I left the comb I didn't plan to harvest honey or tie into frames out for the bees to clean up before I melt them down..




























This was the easiest cut out I ever done!! about 2 1/2 hours total. After the first 30 minutes, I was in a t-shirt, no veil, and 0 stings.. Wish all bees were this gentle!!

Hope you enjoy the pics, and any input would be great.. I have another one that I plan on starting this weekend in this tree!!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not sure I understand this. Did you put the hive bodies back on the stump/tree that you took the bees out of? You smoked them out of there into the boxes and then took the hives back off once everyone was in there? Do you think you got the queen? Hope the hive removal went successfully!! Can't wait for the week after update.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd be tempted to set the log out in a remote location in hopes of luring a swarm.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

TxMex said:


> I'd be tempted to set the log out in a remote location in hopes of luring a swarm.


I've had the same idea. Try it and let us know if anything happens!


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

AverageJo said:


> I'm not sure I understand this. Did you put the hive bodies back on the stump/tree that you took the bees out of? You smoked them out of there into the boxes and then took the hives back off once everyone was in there? Do you think you got the queen? Hope the hive removal went successfully!! Can't wait for the week after update.


I cut the comb and brood out of the log, used the plywood to make my box fit the top, and smoked the remaining nurse bees up into the box that I had tied the brood comb into... left it over night and removed it the next morning before daylight.. all the bees are in the box, making comb and storing honey.. I haven't dug into the bottom box yet to see if I did actually get the queen or any new brood is in the box. That comes tomorrow..

I thought about the swarm trap thing, I might put the top back on and see what happens!


----------

